# 94 nissan altima starter issues



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello, My 94 altima woudln't start last night. I mean nothing. I could hear a relay near the fusebox click (I think) But no starter motion. I tapped it and it started right up. Is this most likely the solenoid or the starter motor itself? I hope its the solenoid or I may be walking for awhile haha.


----------

